# Election day today!



## Mr.Foox (Nov 8, 2016)

Even if you don't live in America grab that freaking popcorn and watch this " historical " event! ( Please don't argue and be civil don't act like Trump or Hillary. )


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

It doesn't matter who wins now honestly, they're both abhorrent candidates and they're gonna screw up America in differently unique ways.
At this point, it's pretty much just picking your own poison.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 8, 2016)

i'm going to sleep through it and check Youtube for all the heated reactions around 10pm or so.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> It doesn't matter who wins at this point honestly, they're both abhorrent candidates and they're gonna screw up America in different ways.
> At this point, it's pretty much picking your own poison.


Like I said before, it's really up to the people for where we go from here. president is just figure head! But eh nothing I have said that hasn't already been said before. :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

Yay! We get a front row seat to the end of Democracy!!! Can't wait to see the results!! Let's see, behind door number one, we have a all expenses paid trip to Hell!!And behind door number two! ANOTHER ALL EXPENCES PAID TRIP TO HELL!!  YAY!!!! * crowd stands and cheers and claps wildly*


----------



## KitSly (Nov 8, 2016)

I am honestly seriously depressed today.  On the one hand you have the country being turned over to a hateful bigot, and on the other hand you have a career politician that has exercised questionable judgement.  This election is about who can screw up this country less.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

KitSly said:


> I am honestly seriously depressed today.  On the one hand you have the country being turned over to a hateful bigot, and on the other hand you have a career politician that has exercised questionable judgement.  This election is about who can screw up this country less.


Fur sure!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2016)

Is it bad that I initially misread the title as "erection" day today?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Is it bad that I initially misread the title as "erection" day today?


For some it probably will be. Whomever wins, it will be another glorious victory for the filthy rich. They win no matter what.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> For some it probably will be. Whomever wins, it will be another glorious victory for the filthy rich. They win no matter what.


Because they own our political system.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 8, 2016)

Standing in line right now. Should have my vote cast within the hour.


----------



## spaceybrains (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm going to vote this afternoon and tbh I'm scared


----------



## KitSly (Nov 8, 2016)

I voted last week.  I wanted to go ahead and get it done, so I wouldn't have to stand in line.


----------



## ijoe (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

I hope Trump wins. He's the POTUS you need.


----------



## Wolveon (Nov 8, 2016)

KitSly said:


> a career politician that has exercised questionable judgement.


Understatement of the century.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 8, 2016)

Vote cast. Here's hoping I sided with the winners.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 8, 2016)

Well, for me it'll start at exactly 00:00 AM

I'm totally excited to see whether you americans get a boring, bad america or.... a funny, bad america!


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 8, 2016)

Vote cast this morning. Picked the one I believed to be the lesser of two evils 'cause the guy I _was_ rooting for got knocked out early on. Bleh.

Would it have been inappropriate to have written in George Washington as president?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> Vote cast this morning. Picked the one I believed to be the lesser of two evils 'cause the guy I _was_ rooting for got knocked out early on. Bleh.
> 
> Would it have been inappropriate to have written in George Washington as president?


Bernie? He didn't get knocked out. DNC were rigging against him from the beginning.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 8, 2016)

Putin for prez


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Putin for prez


The very least he has the balls to kick out any one politically correct. 

And the balls to take on terrorists.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

You know. The way I see it, if our vote really mattered, then there would not be a need for The Electoral College. Our president is picked by "well to do citizens" who are chosen by a corrupt government. Who are the Electorate? Nobody knows.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 8, 2016)

Don't blame me, I voted for Kodos.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You know. The way I see it, if our vote really mattered, then there would not be a need for The Electoral College. Our president is picked by "well to do citizens" who are chosen by a corrupt government. Who are the Electorate? Nobody knows.


The Electoral College are kinda meant to vote for whomever gets the most votes in their State. Problem is, it's been biased as fuck for many many years. The Electoral College is unnecessary.

One of the reasons Obama and fucking George got elected. Some call him bush.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

Some vote results just in.


----------



## Rant (Nov 8, 2016)

Im honestly having a panic attack right now, I and most of the country has so much to lose if Trump wins....


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

Rant said:


> Im honestly having a panic attack right now, I and most of the country has so much to lose if Trump wins....


You won't lose anything.

What will you lose?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Some vote results just in.


Lets go Jill Stein


----------



## Rant (Nov 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You won't lose anything.
> 
> What will you lose?


Basic human rights as a woman, and maybe my half white husband because he looks Hispanic


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 8, 2016)

It's still too early to tell. Not saying one side or the other. Most polls haven't even been counted or reported yet. 

Let's not forget the 2000 election.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

Rant said:


> Basic human rights as a woman, and maybe my half white husband because he looks Hispanic


Where have you even heard this stupid shit? The only way for you to lose rights as a woman would be under SHARIA LAW, which is Islamic. And the moron Hillary intends to import Islamists in droves.

If you're both legal you have NOTHING to fear.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 8, 2016)

I feel sad for you americans.....


----------



## Rant (Nov 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Where have you even heard this stupid shit? The only way for you to lose rights as a woman would be under SHARIA LAW, which is Islamic. And the moron Hillary intends to import Islamists in droves.
> 
> If you're both legal you have NOTHING to fear.


Have you listen to or read the bible? Its the same as shriah law. Trump wants shit to go back to the 50s where women are subservient fuck toys. He has zero respect for woman, he even said he'd do his OWN DAUGHTER! Why wouldn't I be afraid of him and the men like the neo nazis and the kkk who fucking worship him


----------



## Rant (Nov 8, 2016)

I


EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> I feel sad for you americans.....


Feel sad too

Its the season finale of America tonight


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 8, 2016)

Rant said:


> I
> 
> Feel sad too
> 
> Its the season finale of America tonight


Well, the elections will either lead to
Bullshit....
Or....
Bullshit...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

Rant said:


> Have you listen to or read the bible? Its the same as shriah law. Trump wants shit to go back to the 50s where women are subservient fuck toys. He has zero respect for woman, he even said he'd do his OWN DAUGHTER! Why wouldn't I be afraid of him and the men like the neo nazis and the kkk who fucking worship him


And you have evidence of this? Or are you just going to parrot what the media tells you?

I have read the Christian Bible, Islamic Qu'ran, Jewish Torah and several Buddhist texts. So far the Qu'ran is FAR worse when it comes to rights, especially women.

If you take religion literally you're a moron. Trump is not. He's a Christian, but that doesn't mean he doesn't respect women. Again, evidence.

If Christians took the words in the Bible literally you wouldn't even have much rights let alone be allowed to complain about it on the internet. Relax, NOTHING will affect you.

As for the "Neo-Nazis" and the KKK: The KKK is non-existent. Haven't done jack shit for at least 20 years. The "Neo-Nazis" are a result of the "Tolerant Liberal Left" being a bunch of the OPPOSITE of what they call themselves. Hypocricy, intellectual dishonesty and cognitive dissonance only go that far. Go look up the Non-Aggression Principle.


----------



## Rant (Nov 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> And you have evidence of this? Or are you just going to parrot what the media tells you?
> 
> I have read the Christian Bible, Islamic Qu'ran, Jewish Torah and several Buddhist texts. So far the Qu'ran is FAR worse when it comes to rights, especially women.
> 
> ...


I can get you tbe number for an active kkk branch in Harrison Ar,  you get a hat when you join. 

Fact is here in the south racial hate is very real. Any time theres a protest for gay right, peace or whatever repps from the local kkk and the neos all show up full force to counter protest. I have seen black people being called Nword to their face during silent protests of a racist nightclub, I have met gays who have been assaulted by so call "men of god" who threatened to rape a lesbian couple and in his words, "FUCK THEM STRIGHT". That man had to be dragged off of them and thrown from the bus.

I envy you and your happy little bubble. But hate is real. This country is nowhere near the "Perfect" the rest of the world sees us as.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 8, 2016)

Trump's ex-wife said that he kept a copy of Mein Kampf on his nightstand.




I mean........like.........hmm.....


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

Rant said:


> I can get you tbe number for an active kkk branch in Harrison Ar,  you get a hat when you join.
> 
> Fact is here in the south racial hate is very real. Any time theres a protest for gay right, peace or whatever repps from the local kkk and the neos all show up full force to counter protest. I have seen black people being called Nword to their face during silent protests of a racist nightclub, I have met gays who have been assaulted by so call "men of god" who threatened to rape a lesbian couple and in his words, "FUCK THEM STRIGHT". That man had to be dragged off of them and thrown from the bus.
> 
> I envy you and your happy little bubble. But hate is real. This country is nowhere near the "Perfect" the rest of the world sees us as.


Welcome to religion in general. Most are bigots and incapable of being open-minded. 

What does any of this have to do with Trump? I fail to see any connection.

Individual fuckwits doesn't have anything to do with the presidental candidates.


----------



## Rant (Nov 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Welcome to religion in general. Most are bigots and incapable of being open-minded.
> 
> What does any of this have to do with Trump? I fail to see any connection.
> 
> Individual fuckwits doesn't have anything to do with the presidental candidates.


If Obama or anyone else was this well recived by one of the largest hate groups in the country, one wven listed as a terrorist organization even, would you trust them?


----------



## Jarren (Nov 8, 2016)

It's a good thing the president can simply make his will manifest. There are checks and balances in place for a reason. There is no evidence that his election would lead to a loss of human rights for women or minorities in the US (At least those here legally) and the amount of both now in governmental position would see stiff opposition to any attempt at rescinding rights. Anyone who thinks that (with either candidate) we'd be stripped of our most basic human rights overnight without recourse doesn't understand how little power the president actually has. Plus, imagine Trump trying to push any bill through congress that would limit women's or LGBTQ rights when (at least at first) it seems like congress will swing democratic. @Rant the problems you bring up, while very real, are more of a regional thing that no candidate could ever hope to do away with one their own/through legislation. That being said, I wouldn't wish the deep south on my worst enemy. Get out if you guys can.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

Rant said:


> If Obama or anyone else was this well recived by one of the largest hate groups in the country, one wven listed as a terrorist organization even, would you trust them?


They are citizens like everyone else and even if they spew hate they have as much right to vote for whomever the fuck they want as everyone else. Just like BLM members. 

As long as they don't do anything illegal it doesn't matter if KKK is still around. It's still a hate group though. The KKK stopped being listed as a terrorist group years ago. BLM is a domestic terrorist group. So why not take that shit up, while on the topic of domestic terrorists? The KKK have like 4-5,000 members. BLM the same if not a lot more. So no, KKK is not the biggest hate group around. Stop bullshitting me please.

As far as protests go: A decent amount of people does it just to tick other people off. Gay people protesting at a church is just utterly moronic.

BLM have done about 1,600 protests in the last what, 840 days? How many have KKK done in the same time? 10? 100?

I base my shit on facts, statistics, numbers and evidence.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I base my shit on facts, statistics, numbers and evidence.


Do you have any evidence that you base your shit on facts, statistics, numbers, and evidence?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Do you have any evidence that you base your shit on facts, statistics, numbers, and evidence?


Do you have any evidence that I do not base my shit on facts, statistics, numbers and evidence?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Do you have any evidence that I do not base my shit on facts, statistics, numbers and evidence?


Do you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that you base your shit on facts, statistics, numbers and evidence?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Do you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that you base your shit on facts, statistics, numbers and evidence?


Do you have any evidence that I do not have any evidence that you have any evidence tthat I don't have any evidence of me basing my shit on facts, statistics, numbers and evidence?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Do you have any evidence that I do not have any evidence that you have any evidence tthat I don't have any evidence of me basing my shit on facts, statistics, numbers and evidence?


Do you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that of you basing your shit on facts, statistics, numbers and evidence? (sry)


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Do you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that I have any evidence that you have any evidence that of you basing your shit on facts, statistics, numbers and evidence? (sry)


Can you prove that?


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 8, 2016)

Well keeping it civil fucked off! Let's attack each other! That sounds more fun. :3


----------



## Mobius (Nov 8, 2016)

Still waiting for the day a dog gets elected as president, paving the way towards species equality.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Nov 8, 2016)

i'll never understand how people somehow equating trump and hillary...they are not even close. don't even try to debate me on it, please. time to see if americans have a brain, or if the country will go down the path of bigotry, homophobia, xenophobia and outright racism that has swept many other countries in the past decade. also, trump was right about a rigged election, he just pointed the finger in the wrong direction. some "republicans" actively suppressing the vote either through reduced polling places, reduced hours / days for early voting, overbearing voter id laws, blocking polling places, misinforming voters and outright violence (at least one person dead at a polling place).

the pessimist in me says it just gets worse from here...


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Well keeping it civil fucked off! Let's attack each other! That sounds more fun. :3


Oh, C'mon. Rule of the Internet: You talk about politics, the flame wars follow :L


----------



## Mobius (Nov 8, 2016)

If Trumpo's the greatest threat to the US right now, we have it pretty good. Just look at China - widespread  overpopulation, disease, poverty, and *fucking smokers everywhere, It's a literal cyberpunk dystopia holy fuckkkkkkkk.*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

Mobius said:


> If Trumpo's the greatest threat to the US right now, we have it pretty good. Just look at China - widespread  overpopulation, disease, poverty, and *fucking smokers everywhere, It's a literal cyberpunk dystopia holy fuckkkkkkkk.*


Don't you forget the awesomesauce censorship, total ban of porn, massive political incentives to have "correct" political views, culture shocks from tourists traveling abroad, having their own version of Facebook where all political dissent is censored, etc. List is longer than Hillary's list of crimes.


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Nov 8, 2016)

Cyco-Dude said:


> i'll never understand how people somehow equating trump and hillary...they are not even close. don't even try to debate me on it, please. time to see if americans have a brain, or if the country will go down the path of bigotry, homophobia, xenophobia and outright racism that has swept many other countries in the past decade. also, trump was right about a rigged election, he just pointed the finger in the wrong direction. some "republicans" actively suppressing the vote either through reduced polling places, reduced hours / days for early voting, overbearing voter id laws, blocking polling places, misinforming voters and outright violence (at least one person dead at a polling place).
> 
> the pessimist in me says it just gets worse from here...


Annnnd the DNC was caught on camera blatantly saying that they were committing voter fraud. If we're going to be comparing apples and oranges here, keep in mind that Hillary Clinton's mentor (her words not mine) was a Grand Dragon for the KKK. Not only that, she takes money for favors from Countries like Saudi Arabia, where gays, and non muslims are tossed off a building because it's against their religion.
the same people she takes money from who rape and abuse women. In fact, She herself, threatened the women that her husband raped.
Sounds like Hillary is also a bigot, and she certainly doesn't stand for homosexuals. Not to mention the fact that she's committed multiple felonies, and is one of the most corrupt politicians out there.
And you want her to run this country?


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Bernie? He didn't get knocked out. DNC were rigging against him from the beginning.


Heck no, I was supporting Ben Carson. He came across as a rather mellow and gentle guy, which I thought would do the country some good after all the hotheads we've had for a long time.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> Heck no, I was supporting Ben Carson. He came across as a rather mellow and gentle guy, which I thought would do the country some good after all the hotheads we've had for a long time.


Ah.

The two-party system needs to die.


----------



## Discofurry (Nov 8, 2016)

This election is way too close. My nerves are getting shot and I'm starting to drink. I'm hoping the dailyshow live stream will lighten the mood. 

_-rabbit_


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Ah.
> 
> The two-party system needs to die.


It does, it really does. I've heard rumour that the founding fathers said any kind of party system was very bad. I dunno, I'm not as much of a history buff as I need to be. We do have multiple parties in the USA but the little ones only get random internet coverage. I'd like it if there were no commercials but maybe a radio and TV series where each party was given an allotted time to make their claims before moving on to the next party's interview. And a strict anti-mudslinging rule! Keep it about as equal and civil as possible since we likely can't do away with a party system altogether.



Discofurry said:


> This election is way too close. My nerves are getting shot and I'm starting to drink. I'm hoping the dailyshow live stream will lighten the mood.
> 
> _-rabbit_


Whatcha havin'? I got a $3 bottle of red wine from Dollar General. Been over a year since I had anything. I'd like to relax a little tonight, come what may.


----------



## Discofurry (Nov 8, 2016)

Just a few ambers and IPAs. I'm not with Lion ( the other user on this account) atm, and he has all the whiskey and scotch. ;-;


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 8, 2016)

Shadowblackwolf said:


> Annnnd the DNC was caught on camera blatantly saying that they were committing voter fraud. If we're going to be comparing apples and oranges here, keep in mind that Hillary Clinton's mentor (her words not mine) was a Grand Dragon for the KKK. Not only that, she takes money for favors from Countries like Saudi Arabia, where gays, and non muslims are tossed off a building because it's against their religion.
> the same people she takes money from who rape and abuse women. In fact, She herself, threatened the women that her husband raped.
> Sounds like Hillary is also a bigot, and she certainly doesn't stand for homosexuals. Not to mention the fact that she's committed multiple felonies, and is one of the most corrupt politicians out there.
> And you want her to run this country?



Hell yeah! Let it burn! I can't pick either honestly.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 8, 2016)

Discofurry said:


> Just a few ambers and IPAs. I'm not with Lion ( the other user on this account) atm, and he has all the whiskey and scotch. ;-;


Tell his fuzzy butt to share! Only evil people hoard the good stuff. D:

Been a long time since I had whiskey. But I could really go for some Captain Morgan's spiced rum right about now. Mmmm... Really good stuff.


----------



## Discofurry (Nov 8, 2016)

Yeah Lion has a good taste for booze. I don't know how he does it. He is even able to gnab some spot-on picks for wine at Trader's Joe's. But I'm certain Lion would share if I was ober there right now. I'm visiting with my husband right now and won't be back for a few more weeks. At least I'm not living in Louisiana anymore where they literally have the leader of the KKK running for the senate.

I'm also a bit tipsy now.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 8, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> I've heard rumour that the founding fathers said any kind of party system was very bad.


You're not wrong; My Government class textbook pretty much said that when it started talking about two-party systems if my meds aren't fuckin with me lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2016)

I would like to take a moment to spread the gospel of our lord and saviour, George Carlin. May George be with you.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 8, 2016)

Watching this election feels like watching a scary movie. The kind where you're hoping for the best, but you know there's no real happy ending going to happen. I'm really biting my teeth, lol.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

YES! TRUMP IS AHEAD!

Go, Donald. GO!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> YES! TRUMP IS AHEAD!
> 
> Go, Donald. GO!



lol tumblr's probably imploding.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

Well folks. I m going to bed. Hope everything turns out alright. I guess I will find out in the morning if we're fucked or really fucked. Do sweet furry dreams Furries! Hopefully tomorrow will bring a whole new world for all!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> lol tumblr's probably imploding.


Sure as fuck hope so. Trigger those tumblrinas REAL fucking good. Omg, I'd love to see the face of Trigglypuff and Big Red now..


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 8, 2016)

A whole new world of dank-ass memes


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 8, 2016)

Sleep tight, Okami.

So where are you getting your map, Yakamaru? I'm doing my tracking at Politico.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> A whole new world of dank-ass memes


There WILL be memes. Memes everywhere, as they trigger tumblrinas and special snowflakes fucking everywhere. And it will be beautiful.



AsheSkyler said:


> Sleep tight, Okami.
> 
> So where are you getting your map, Yakamaru? I'm doing my tracking at Politico.


Using Google.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> Sleep tight, Okami.
> 
> So where are you getting your map, Yakamaru? I'm doing my tracking at Politico.


You too Ashe!


----------



## Wolveon (Nov 8, 2016)

This is so crazy right now. I really want to know who won Florida.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 8, 2016)

Holy shit, the Canadian immigration website crashed.

This shit is amazing.

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/

Edit: Welp, it's back.


----------



## Discofurry (Nov 8, 2016)

Wait, the furry community is pro-trump? Can't say I saw that coming. I learning something everyday.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 8, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Holy shit, the Canadian immigration website crashed.
> 
> This shit is amazing.
> 
> http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/









life is awesome


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

Discofurry said:


> Wait, the furry community is pro-trump? Can't say I saw that coming. I learning something everyday.


Hell no it aint pro Trump!


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 8, 2016)

In san fran today, when I was walkin around a few bars seemed to be expecting a p big influx of people; signs out saying "come watch the election results with us"

Man tonights fun


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 8, 2016)

tfw a minor party actually has a lead but only in like one county so far.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 8, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> In san fran today, when I was walkin around a few bars seemed to be expecting a p big influx of people; signs out saying "come watch the election results with us"
> 
> Man tonights fun



Have the tears flooded the town yet?


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 8, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Have the tears flooded the town yet?


I will say everyone's holdin their breath and preparing to sharply exhale.


----------



## Discofurry (Nov 8, 2016)

This thread should have had a poll titled "which is your favorite antacid?"


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 8, 2016)

Screw antacids, I'mma chillin' with a Wild Irish Rose. Cold Pepto-Bismol can't compare.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 8, 2016)

Discofurry said:


> Wait, the furry community is pro-trump? Can't say I saw that coming. I learning something everyday.


They all have their own opinions just like everyone else.

I'm just enjoying the shitposting.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm just chillin in Cedar Rapids w/ Chilliary



Spoiler: oh gawd


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 8, 2016)

For some reason I take Hillary over trump but tbh she needs to... not. try. to act like a hip mom or somethin.


----------



## jffry890 (Nov 8, 2016)

God damn Cali put Hillary back in the race.  Trump was up by like 60 points before that cancer of a state decided to vote.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Nosta (Nov 8, 2016)

I figure as long as the majority can keep there cool and work together we should be good right lol


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 8, 2016)

It was a given California would support Clinton. But I am pretty surprised that right now they are only 60% Clinton. But I'm just as surprised there is a big blue band running through my state. Politics are certainly much more interesting as an adult than as a kid!


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 8, 2016)

Nosta said:


> I figure as long as the majority can keep there cool and work together we should be good right lol


Certainly something t'hope for.


----------



## jffry890 (Nov 8, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> But I'm just as surprised there is a big blue band running through my state


Birmingham.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 8, 2016)

Well, time to load the gun and start writing my note.


----------



## jffry890 (Nov 8, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Well, time to load the gun and start writing my note.


Hang yourself instead.  We don't need more suicides pumping our gun death statistics.  Or go jump in front of a train Japan-style.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 9, 2016)

jffry890 said:


> Hang yourself instead.  We don't need more suicides pumping our gun death statistics.  Or go jump in front of a train Japan-style.


Wow.  You're a nice little piece of shit aren't you.


----------



## Discofurry (Nov 9, 2016)

Ugh, I clearly didn't drink enough. *looks at the results*


----------



## jffry890 (Nov 9, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Wow.  You're a nice little piece of shit aren't you.


Just offering alternatives.



Discofurry said:


> Ugh, I clearly didn't drink enough. *looks at the results*


I only had one.  Got shit to do in the morning so I can't very well stay up late and get hammered.  I will on Veteran's Day, though.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 9, 2016)

jffry890 said:


> Birmingham.


Normally I'd agree, but that's two blocks north and not connected to this strange swath. But I won't be surprised if Jefferson county does turn blue.


----------



## Nosta (Nov 9, 2016)

I really can't wait for this to play out in SOUTH PARK. I'm just saying.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 9, 2016)

Nosta said:


> I really can't wait for this to play out in SOUTH PARK. I'm just saying.


Ditto.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 9, 2016)

Scariest political episode I ever watched on South Park was one of the Twin Towers. Either the towers were taken down by our own people and that conspiracy theory is right, or our people really were too stupid to see it coming. Kind of hope I never find out which one is true. And considering how the government can't even deliver mail correctly, I'm leaning toward the latter. XD


----------



## jffry890 (Nov 9, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> Scariest political episode I ever watched on South Park was one of the Twin Towers. Either the towers were taken down by our own people and that conspiracy theory is right, or our people really were too stupid to see it coming. Kind of hope I never find out which one is true. And considering how the government can't even deliver mail correctly, I'm leaning toward the latter. XD


"The 9/11 conspiracy is a government conspiracy."

That shit killed me.  

"One fourth of the country is retarded!  If they want to think we're more powerful than we really are, then why not let them?"


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 9, 2016)

*Long Californian inhale*
*Sharp Californian exhale*
Bruh.


----------



## Storok (Nov 9, 2016)

here I am, watching it burn...


----------



## Wolveon (Nov 9, 2016)

SUCK IT.
Now let's send Hillary off to prison and be done with the Clintons for good.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 9, 2016)

Thus another story arc for the United States ends.

Honestly wish hillary would just... admit. she lost.


----------



## Discofurry (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm not sure which had more Americans drinking, tonight's election or the Cub's win.


----------



## stimpy (Nov 9, 2016)

Listing to trump's speech with this on  



Spoiler: LOUD!










 I legitimately can't stop laughing >D


----------



## Zipline (Nov 9, 2016)

Trumpy is my wifu.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 9, 2016)

Holy cow, he did it. The big orange goof actually did it. O_O

Well, I'm off to bed now. Thank ye for the company. Heh, this might be the only place I can hang at for a while until the internet is done falling apart over the election. I'll be looking forward to reports any brave scouts wish to bring back from Tumblr.


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 9, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Trumpy is my wifu.


I fear for your daughter. Hide all of your family members.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 9, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> I'll be looking forward to reports any brave scouts wish to bring back from Tumblr.


It's already burning. I can tell y'that


----------



## Zipline (Nov 9, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> It's already burning. I can tell y'that


Get your marshmallows ready. :3






 But watch out for spooky hillary supporting ghosts!


----------



## stimpy (Nov 9, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Trumpy is my wifu.








<--My wifu


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 9, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Get your marshmallows ready. :3


I don't like marshmallows tho.


----------



## Zipline (Nov 9, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> I don't like marshmallows tho.


ok, you can have the prize behind door number 2! *theme music playing* Go ahead sir, claim your prize.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 9, 2016)

Zipline said:


> ok, you can have the prize behind door number 2! *theme music playing* Go ahead sir, claim your prize.


.... I'd squint hesitantly but this is text.
Y'kno what if it's so special you can open the door and claim it yourself c^:


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 9, 2016)

Hey, c'mon guys, remember that trump isn't doing this himself, he's got a posse behind him that will question and scrutinise every single move he makes, congress. Also remember that Trump is not popular in congress.
This has pretty much been a vote for congress to be the president 
It's easy to get swept up in despair, I know I was like that for Brexit, but maybe, things won't be _as_ bad as you may think.
One can hope, right?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 9, 2016)

Just something to remember when you vote for Trump "why have nuclear weapons if you're afraid to use them"?

That is all...


Oh, christ, he actually won.

Well, good luck, America, you'll need it...


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 9, 2016)

Welp, Trump is more or less pro-Russian, so that puts me in a good mood - US-Russian relationships were in a butthole last couple of years, and considering Hillary's personal disdain for Russia, we might as well go to the "cold war" stage again.

Also, SJWs are losing their shit on Tumblr and Reddit right now, it's hilariously glorious :')


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 9, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Hey, c'mon guys, remember that trump isn't doing this himself, he's got a posse behind him that will question and scrutinise every single move he makes, congress. Also remember that Trump is not popular in congress.
> This has pretty much been a vote for congress to be the president
> It's easy to get swept up in despair, I know I was like that for Brexit, but maybe, things won't be _as_ bad as you may think.
> One can hope, right?



Unfortunately that posse is composed of people who believe that vaccines cause Autism, such as Christ Christie and 7th-day creationists like Mike Pence. 

I am concerned that the Paris Climate Agreement will be scuppered now, which was a unique opportunity to achieve international cooperation to avoid disastrous levels of climate change. 

It frustrates me that young people, who have an investment in a stable future, were persuaded to ignore these issues in order to spite whiny people on Tumblr, as if _that's_ the most important issue.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 9, 2016)

Well, there goes the environment, there goes freedom, there goes rights, there goes common sense. If you are a minority in this country, get ready to call those rich white people "massa" again, that includes poor and middle class white people people by the way. I hope it was the change they were all hoping for. All I can say is when they try to draft my kids, good fukin luck, because they won't be here. They'll be in Canada.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 9, 2016)

Trump has won! The Trump train has finally hit the white house


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm just trying to see the bright side of things here. Could you have said that Hillary was any better? That corrupt bint?
The choice was that you either had a complete idiot or a criminal to run your country. Wasn't an easy decision for you guys.
My condolences, genuinely.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 9, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I'm just trying to see the bright side of things here. Could you have said that Hillary was any better? That corrupt bint?
> The choice was that you either had a complete idiot or a criminal to run your country. Wasn't an easy decision for you guys.


Bright side: Presidency ain't forever.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 9, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Bright side: Presidency ain't forever.


True, unless you pull a Hitler, kill all your rivals, burn down the Capital Building, and declare yourself de Furor. Then all the gun totting rednecks can be appointed to the SS to help hunt down anyone who doesn't bend to his will. Yeah, humans love repeating history. So after he's done rounding up the "illegal aliens", he will probably start rounding up the "gays", then the atheist, then the Asians, the Blacks, then he'll finish what his forfathers started and round up the Native Americans and kick them out too. I hope they never come to my door looking. Ain't nothing but lead here, and diehard patriots. And anyone who doesn't make more than $200,000 a year, well get your work gloves and hats on, because you're about to find out what a "slave" really is.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> True, unless you pull a Hitler, kill all your rivals, burn down the Capital Building, and declare yourself de Furor. Then all the gun totting rednecks can be appointed to the SS to help hunt down anyone who doesn't bend to his will. Yeah, humans love repeating history. So after he's done rounding up the "illegal aliens", he will probably start rounding up the "gays", then the atheist, then the Asians, the Blacks, then he'll finish what his forfathers started and round up the Native Americans and kick them out too. I hope they never come to my door looking. Ain't nothing but lead here, and diehard patriots. And anyone who doesn't make more than $200,000 a year, well get your work gloves and hats on, because you're about to find out what a "slave" really is.


C'mon Okami, I know you're a reasonable guy and you ought to know that sounds prosperous.Trump is not the new Hitler. He's a fucking idiot but to compare him to Hitler is simply wrong.
I understand both sides loud and clear, but the decision has been made. Who knows what havoc Hillary may have caused if she won. Lest we forget she's a criminal.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 9, 2016)

Well, buckle up America, here goes nothing...


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 9, 2016)

My heart goes out to all you Americans. Best of luck to you guys <3


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Nov 9, 2016)

we get what we deserve, whatever that will be. everyone will pay for it. this wave of stupidity is the new norm, where everyone lives in a bubble and gets their "information" from some facebook page...

i'm going to hibernate; see you fuckers in two years.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> True, unless you pull a Hitler, kill all your rivals, burn down the Capital Building, and declare yourself de Furor. Then all the gun totting rednecks can be appointed to the SS to help hunt down anyone who doesn't bend to his will. Yeah, humans love repeating history. So after he's done rounding up the "illegal aliens", he will probably start rounding up the "gays", then the atheist, then the Asians, the Blacks, then he'll finish what his forfathers started and round up the Native Americans and kick them out too. I hope they never come to my door looking. Ain't nothing but lead here, and diehard patriots. And anyone who doesn't make more than $200,000 a year, well get your work gloves and hats on, because you're about to find out what a "slave" really is.


Bout to go to bed and this is probably gonna sound awkwarder than usual: Trump and his posse suck ass imo, and I'm prepared to see some potential political setbacks in terms of current bills and shit, but stuff like that comes and goes as no one party can keep a hold of shit like the house and senate forever, and I doubt Trump's gonna run off and burn the Whitehouse as much as he's gonna spew shit people either agree with or disagree with, just like every other politician ever. I can't speak for what people that happen to have supported him might do now or in the future to minorities, because those are individual people that we probs obvs do not know. There are gonna be shitty Trump supporters, and then 'normal'* Trump supporters. There's also shitty Hillary supporters and 'normal'* Hillary supporters. Two party system, and people are naturally gonna typically head towards one side or the other.

Essentially what I think I'm getting at is concern is ok, but don't get too hasty. If we had Clinton we'd also be seeing posts talking about how the end of the world starts with her, so I'm not sure that it's the right time to declare him to be Hitler II pretty much on the first day as much as it is to just be skeptical if you feel skeptical. My hopes aren't high for him and I got a bit of a bad feeling about him, tho. But, then again, my hopes for Hillary weren't much higher either and I doubt that sorta bad vibe would be gone. 

*Normal isn't really a thing, is it.


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 9, 2016)

Cyco-Dude said:


> we get what we deserve, whatever that will be. everyone will pay for it. this wave of stupidity is the new norm, where everyone lives in a bubble and gets their "information" from some facebook page...
> 
> i'm going to hibernate; see you fuckers in two years.



You're saying that like you never had Bush two times before


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 9, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> C'mon Okami, I know you're a reasonable guy and you ought to know that sounds prosperous.Trump is not the new Hitler. He's a fucking idiot but to compare him to Hitler is simply wrong.
> I understand both sides loud and clear, but the decision has been made. Who knows what havoc Hillary may have caused if she won. Lest we forget she's a criminal.


She's no criminal. She did the same thing all the other Secretaries Of State did in the past twenty five years. But thats ok. If America The Beautiful still exsist in four years I will jump for joy and proclaim as loudly as possible that I was wrong. I am an atheist, so I won't be thanking God the baby killer for nothing. But I do hope I am wrong. I really truly do.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 9, 2016)

And I hope everyone likes paying 45% income taxes. Like during the Reagan years. Somebody is gonna pay for that wall, and you can bet your ass Mexico ain't gonna do it.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well, there goes the environment, there goes freedom, there goes rights, there goes common sense. If you are a minority in this country, get ready to call those rich white people "massa" again, that includes poor and middle class white people people by the way. I hope it was the change they were all hoping for. All I can say is when they try to draft my kids, good fukin luck, because they won't be here. They'll be in Canada.



Hillary lost m8.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 9, 2016)

@BlueWorrior I think you're being way too optimistic about Trump being president...as it stands now, i'm part of at least 3 different groups of people he AND his supporters are clearly openly vocal about their hate for (Autistic, bisexual, and an atheist with a preference for peace and acceptance of others, just to start the list) ...I don't care for drama, but if his being elected is any indication...if i'm still alive by 2020 it'll be a miracle.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> @BlueWorrior I think you're being way too optimistic about Trump being president...as it stands now, i'm part of at least 3 different groups of people he AND his supporters are clearly openly vocal about their hate for (Autistic, bisexual, and an atheist with a preference for peace and acceptance of others, just to start the list) ...I don't care for drama, but if his being elected is any indication...if i'm still alive by 2020 it'll be a miracle.


I'm very sorry to hear that. I'm just trying to see the positives sides to this. I just wanna believe that somehow this will be fine.
But I know really that it won't be. I just want people to get along, you know? And it breaks my heart to hear the seething hatred people have for others.
There was no right decision in this election. No matter who won, there would have been dire consequences. I'm not a supporter of any of them, there was no winning move in this election.
Please, take care Abyssalrider. I hope you'll be fine over there <3


----------



## KitSly (Nov 9, 2016)

I still can't fathom that that orange thin-skinned racist was elected president.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 9, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Hillary lost m8.


I know. I would still rather Judas be president than Lucifer. Just saying.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 9, 2016)

Say goodbye to gay rights.  Say goodbye to civil rights. This country is a lost cause circling the drain.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 9, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Say goodbye to gay rights.  Say goodbye to civil rights. This country is a lost cause circling the drain.


Let's hope we're wrong. But I am sure the Jews were hopeing Hitler wasn't as bad as he seemed. Hope never once stopped a pogrom.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Say goodbye to gay rights.  Say goodbye to civil rights. This country is a lost cause circling the drain.


Feel free to assume shit.

I will be here to quote you on that when Trump does NONE of that shit.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 9, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Feel free to assume shit.
> 
> I will be here to quote you on that when Trump does NONE of that shit.


And if and when he does? What will you say then? Sorry I was wrong? It will be too late then, won't it?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And if and when he does? What will you say then? Sorry I was wrong? It will be too late then, won't it?


And you of course have evidence of this? Video evidence that he's said ANYTHING even REMOTELY like he will ban all Furries?

Unless you're an ILLEGAL alien he won't touch you.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 9, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> And you of course have evidence of this? Video evidence that he's said ANYTHING even REMOTELY like he will ban all Furries?
> 
> Unless you're an ILLEGAL alien he won't touch you.


He won't be able to deport all of the illegal aliens anyway.  That would take long after he has left office to finish, and be ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 9, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> And you of course have evidence of this? Video evidence that he's said ANYTHING even REMOTELY like he will ban all Furries?
> 
> Unless you're an ILLEGAL alien he won't touch you.


 Look. This is my last post about politics or Trump. I will just say I am hopeful that no bad things happen. I will try to remain optimistic about it all. I will hope for the best, but you can bet I will be planning for the worst. Yay!! Trump!!!


----------



## jffry890 (Nov 9, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well, good luck, America, you'll need it...


Tell that to the rest of the world.
Heh heh heh


----------



## Zipline (Nov 9, 2016)

I do not see why you guys do not support trump. He is orange, I am orange, we are like family! :e


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 9, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I do not see why you guys do not support trump. He is orange, I am orange, we are like family! :e


by that logic, your family should also extend to oranges and that means your family consists of a furry, oranges and Donald Trump.
Wonder what thanksgivings be like with a family like that :L


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 9, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> by that logic, your family should also extend to oranges and that means your family consists of a furry, oranges and Donald Trump.
> Wonder what thanksgivings be like with a family like that :L


Pretty interesting


----------



## spaceybrains (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Zipline (Nov 9, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> .... I'd squint hesitantly but this is text.
> Y'kno what if it's so special you can open the door and claim it yourself c^:


Oh my, this has never happened in the history of this game show. Let's find out! *audience cheering*






  Door number two slowly creeps open. The warmth of the fire encouraging you to see what lies beyond.


Spoiler









  How about that folks, forbidden secrets about the universe at only the low cost of your sanity.


 Well that's all the time we have today. Join us next time on PRINCESS NIGHTMARES!! *confetti falls from the ceiling fueling the fires; show fades to black*


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 9, 2016)

Although global warming is not a myth. Juuuuust throwing that out there...I don't know maybe Trump has stock's in it or has business in pollution but still not a myth. .w.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 9, 2016)

jffry890 said:


> You're fucking retarded and so is everyone else who believes their own doomsday prophecies.  I don't know how you retards go from kicking out illegals, reinforcing Mexico border, and denying Syrian refugees to "Gas the kikes, lynch the niggers, beat the queers, kill the terrorists, rape the women, deport all Mexicans!"  You're literally racist as hell for thinking any of these people are less important American citizens than you're white, straight, Christian, male boogeyman.


Huh? I think you've gone retarded. Nothing you said made any sense.


----------



## Zipline (Nov 9, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> by that logic, your family should also extend to oranges and that means your family consists of a furry, oranges and Donald Trump.
> Wonder what thanksgivings be like with a family like that :L


Woah, my second cousin's half brother's uncle's friend's sister's teacher's mother was accidentally used as a decorative topping for the turkey. They cut her into wedges and creatively made it look like we were eating an iguana. All of the dogs, other oranges, and donald duck had some. We vowed to never eat turkey again.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 9, 2016)

The most important thing...the most important thing is that absolutely nothing has actually happened yet and I. Don't. Care.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 9, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> The most important thing...the most important thing is that absolutely nothing has actually happened yet and I. Don't. Care.


I agree.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 9, 2016)

Like I said before, I am not discussing politics anymore on here. So......could you please pass the mashed potatos?


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Like I said before, I am not discussing politics anymore on here. So......could you please pass the mashed potatos?


Can I eat the mash potato? I like mash potatoes...


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Nov 9, 2016)

DONALD TRUMP WON!!!!!! Why am I not surprised? X3


----------



## KitSly (Nov 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Like I said before, I am not discussing politics anymore on here. So......could you please pass the mashed potatos?


Gravy?


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 9, 2016)

KitSly said:


> I still can't fathom that that orange thin-skinned racist was elected president.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Nov 9, 2016)

nerdbat said:


>


Lol! Ooooooooooooooh. Well, we'll see what the future holds. XJ


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Nov 9, 2016)

nerdbat said:


>


I'm dead nerdbat. 300% dead.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 9, 2016)

Jesus fucking Christ....

I actually forgot my anger for a second. That's pretty funny. We're still fucked though...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 9, 2016)

jffry890 said:


> You're fucking retarded and so is everyone else who believes their own doomsday prophecies.  I don't know how you retards go from kicking out illegals, reinforcing Mexico border, and denying Syrian refugees to "Gas the kikes, lynch the niggers, beat the queers, kill the terrorists, rape the women, deport all Mexicans!"  You're literally racist as hell for thinking any of these people are less important American citizens than you're white, straight, Christian, male boogeyman.



If you're an illegal you're an illegal. Come to the country legally then you're welcomed with open arms. Get here illegally and you get the boot as fast as possible


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 9, 2016)

Y


Mr.Foox said:


> Can I eat the mash potato? I like mash potatoes...


U bet! And here's some gravy. Made it myself!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 9, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Gravy?


Of course! Gravy should be it's own separate food group.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Y
> 
> U bet! And here's some gravy. Made it myself!!


I hope it doesn't have Trump or Hillary in it, I am politically intolerant....


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 9, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> I'm dead nerdbat. 300% dead.


We'll save you!!


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm amused.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 9, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> I hope it doesn't have Trump or Hillary in it, I am politically intolerant....


Nope. Mine is made up of love, tollerance, morals, values, honesty, and integrity. Everything a growing furry needs!


----------



## jffry890 (Nov 9, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Although global warming is not a myth.


In what sense?  Man-made global warming is largely bullshit (key word: largely).  Ask any historical geologist and they will tell you that the Earth has been coming out of an ice age for thousands of years.  It's not Snowball Earth-tier ice age, but an ice age nonetheless.  We're getting warmer naturally.  Humans may be speeding it along by a little bit but that's hardly shit compared to what the Earth is doing on its own.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 9, 2016)

jffry890 said:


> In what sense?  Man-made global warming is largely bullshit (key word: largely).  Ask any historical geologist and they will tell you that the Earth has been coming out of an ice age for thousands of years.  It's not Snowball Earth-tier ice age, but an ice age nonetheless.  We're getting warmer naturally.  Humans may be speeding it along by a little bit but that's hardly shit compared to what the Earth is doing on its own.


Eh, like you said even if it's a little bit outright denying it doesn't really help the main issue. Although I still deep down don't reeeeeeaaally care.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 9, 2016)

jffry890 said:


> In what sense?  Man-made global warming is largely bullshit (key word: largely).  Ask any historical geologist and they will tell you that the Earth has been coming out of an ice age for thousands of years.  It's not Snowball Earth-tier ice age, but an ice age nonetheless.  We're getting warmer naturally.  Humans may be speeding it along by a little bit but that's hardly shit compared to what the Earth is doing on its own.


The only global warming I fear is the warmth put off by volcanoes. If America destroys the world, I will suspect Yellowstone to be at fault more than any politician.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 9, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> The only global warming I fear is the warmth put off by volcanoes. If America destroys the world, I will suspect Yellowstone to be at fault more than any politician.


I am praying for the super volcano eruption that destroys the world.  Even though prayer doesn't work.


----------



## phuma (Nov 9, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> If you're an illegal you're an illegal. Come to the country legally then you're welcomed with open arms. Get here illegally and you get the boot as fast as possible



yup.  America shouldn't be treated as the world's toilet where anyone can come and shit on it.  If I, as a 'privileged' white male, got caught smuggling myself into Japan i would be deported immediately. ditto for Israel (and that's a whole nother can of worms).   there are, what, 10 million people waiting in line for citizenship in the US?  why do illegal immigrants deserve anything? get in line like everyone else or stay out.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 9, 2016)

jffry890 said:


> In what sense?  Man-made global warming is largely bullshit (key word: largely).  Ask any historical geologist and they will tell you that the Earth has been coming out of an ice age for thousands of years.  It's not Snowball Earth-tier ice age, but an ice age nonetheless.  We're getting warmer naturally.  Humans may be speeding it along by a little bit but that's hardly shit compared to what the Earth is doing on its own.



I am a geologist and I'm here to tell you you're incorrect.

While you're right that the earth is in an inter-glacial at the moment, you've ignored a wider picture, which is that the geological record demonstrates that carbon dioxide is a green house gas and one of the earth's leading drivers of climate through its entire history.

The concentration of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere usually varies by _about _100 parts per million between ice ages and interglacials.











Since the industrial revolution humans have changed in from 280 ppm to over 400ppm, and, no surprise to any geologist, this has caused a sustained increase in global average temperatures, a reduction in sea ice volume and the recession of many ice sheets and glaciers.





So before you claim to speak for geologists, maybe you should actually ask one of us what we think.

The rapid release of Carbon Dioxide by human activity is very unusual, and analogues in the Geological record which are like this include events like the Palaeo-Eocene Thermal Maximum (PETM), when average global temperatures were increased by 5-8 Celsius following a rapid injection of about 2000 Gigatonnes of Carbon Dioxide, which is comparable to the amount that humans may add by 2100.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 9, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> The only global warming I fear is the warmth put off by volcanoes. If America destroys the world, I will suspect Yellowstone to be at fault more than any politician.



Large volcanic eruptions often tend to cause a brief dip in global temperatures, rather than a significant immediate rise. The eruption of Pinatubo (I think this was in 1991?) caused a 0.4C cooling in the following two years. 
Numerous other cool events in history can be attributed to volcanic eruptions that made sulphuric acid aerosols in then stratosphere, which prevented sunlight from reaching the ground. 

This is called 'volcanic winter'. 

Volcanoes can cause the earth to warm up as well, but usually not as a result of large column eruptions. Think about an effusive long series of lava flows adding carbon dioxide over millions of years, or a volcanic dyke penetrating a large volume of coal and liberating the carbon locked within it back into the atmosphere. 

Volcanics are complex.


----------



## FeydFawx (Nov 9, 2016)

Wow I never though FA could be as stupid is this country...Afraid of volcanoes _rolls eyes_  (fallow why even waste your time acknoging them) look I hate to the the one who has to break this to you, but liking Trump just cause he won is not going to help you in this fandom. It didn't before and it won't now.

Mark my words The Evangelicrazy republicans have never liked or respected this fandom, and having more of them will only lead to the all furries are zoophiles petition becoming law. Being a furry and standing up for republicans is like being a gay guy who thanks religious folk for exhiling and/or killing him. Get your heads out of your asses and think


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 9, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Large volcanic eruptions often tend to cause a brief dip in global temperatures, rather than a significant immediate rise. The eruption of Pinatubo (I think this was in 1991?) caused a 0.4C cooling in the following two years.
> Numerous other cool events in history can be attributed to volcanic eruptions that made sulphuric acid aerosols in then stratosphere, which prevented sunlight from reaching the ground.
> 
> This is called 'volcanic winter'.
> ...



The volcanic winter that follows that warm little splurt is what I was referencing. If scientists are correct, Yellowstone will be one nasty cookie if it has a proper eruption. Some claiming it'll end all life on earth, but I kind of wonder if that was said by the same people who predicted thousands in America were going to die from ebola a few years ago.



FeydFawx said:


> Wow I never though FA could be as stupid is this country...Afraid of volcanoes _rolls eyes_  (fallow why even waste your time acknoging them) look I hate to the the one who has to break this to you, but liking Trump just cause he won is not going to help you in this fandom. It didn't before and it won't now.
> 
> Mark my words The Evangelicrazy republicans have never liked or respected this fandom, and having more of them will only lead to the all furries are zoophiles petition becoming law. Being a furry and standing up for republicans is like being a gay guy who thanks religious folk for exhiling and/or killing him. Get your heads out of your asses and think


I am not a Republican. I'm not a Democrat. I'm not even a furry.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 9, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> The volcanic winter that follows that warm little splurt is what I was referencing. If scientists are correct, Yellowstone will be one nasty cookie if it has a proper eruption.* Some claiming it'll end all life on earth*, but I kind of wonder if that was said by the same people who predicted thousands in America were going to die from ebola a few years ago.
> 
> 
> I am not a Republican. I'm not a Democrat. I'm not even a furry.



I don't believe any scientist has claimed this; I think you're mistaken. 

In general the public perception of YellowStone's significance is overblown; there exist a variety of volcanoes which have produced similar eruptions in the past and which are undergoing dome-building phases, like Toba, in Sumatra. 

Our planet is covered in Volcanoes and estimating their associated risk is a nuanced matter.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 9, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't believe any scientist has claimed this; I think you're mistaken.
> 
> In general the public perception of YellowStone's significance is overblown; there exist a variety of volcanoes which have produced similar eruptions in the past and which are undergoing dome-building phases, like Toba, in Sumatra.
> 
> Our planet is covered in Volcanoes and estimating their associated risk is a nuanced matter.


It was in some documentary I watched. I forget which one though. I did think it silly. That asteroid did quite a number how-many-million years ago, and might've had something to do with bumping off dinosaurs, but life didn't end then either. I honestly don't expect life on Earth to end until the far off day when the sun goes supernova. If my memory of a star's life cycle serves me correctly.


----------



## FeydFawx (Nov 9, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> Some claiming it'll end all life on earth, but I kind of wonder if that was said by the same people who predicted thousands in America were going to die from ebola a few years ago.
> 
> Then why did you say you were scared of it a few seconds ago? If something is not credible then there is no reason to be scared of it.  Unlike global warming where there are many serious and immediate threats with the simple solution of actually regulating.
> 
> ...



Then why are you here? I'm sure there are many like minded sites where you can get away with expelling political lies and then saying that you have no affiliation... I'm sure your  obviously furry picture will go over real well there too.

And if you read my post it clearly said standing up for republicans.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 9, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> It was in some documentary I watched. I forget which one though. I did think it silly. That asteroid did quite a number how-many-million years ago, and might've had something to do with bumping off dinosaurs, but life didn't end then either. I honestly don't expect life on Earth to end until the far off day when the sun goes supernova. If my memory of a star's life cycle serves me correctly.



The documentaries produced about YellowStone generally do a poor job of reflecting the existing scientific literature; people presenting YellowStone as a potential doomsday for all life on Earth are not Scientists, they're entertainers. 

Anyway, I think we would expect life on earth to end a long time before the sun expires, because as the sun matures its luminosity increases and it will eventually boil the earth's oceans off into space, rendering its surface desiccated and charred, incapable of supporting life. The Sun's luminosity has already increased by about 25% since the Earth's formation. 
I suppose I agree that our star is going to determine the end of life on earth.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2016)

People assuming a wide variety of shit here I see.

#Trump2016


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 9, 2016)

FeydFawx said:


> Then why are you here? I'm sure there are many like minded sites where you can get away with expelling political lies and then saying that you have no affiliation... I'm sure your  obviously furry picture will go over real well there too.
> 
> And if you read my post it clearly said standing up for republicans.



...being a bit mean, Feydfawx.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 9, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> The documentaries produced about YellowStone generally do a poor job of reflecting the existing scientific literature; people presenting YellowStone as a potential doomsday for all life on Earth are not Scientists, they're entertainers.
> 
> Anyway, I think we would expect life on earth to end a long time before the sun expires, because as the sun matures its luminosity increases and it will eventually boil the earth's oceans off into space, rendering its surface desiccated and charred, incapable of supporting life. The Sun's luminosity has already increased by about 25% since the Earth's formation.
> I suppose I agree that our star is going to determine the end of life on earth.



Eh, probably. I was lumping in the luminosity thing as part of the "old age" that would lead to a supernova. Or blackhole. I feel a research binge coming on. Been probably twelve years since I had good dive into stars.

I'd figured the water would get trapped in the atmosphere and we'd look something like Venus, but, if something happened to the atmosphere I reckon it's quite possible it'd go out into space. Even gravity only reaches so far.




FeydFawx said:


> Then why are you here? I'm sure there are many like minded sites where you can get away with expelling political lies and then saying that you have no affiliation... I'm sure your  obviously furry picture will go over real well there too.
> 
> And if you read my post it clearly said standing up for republicans.


What, I'm not allowed to chat with different people? Should I tell all the gay people they're not allowed to talk to me because I'm straight? How about I tell the single people to bugger off since I'm married? I imagine following through with such bigotry would go over real swell. And what makes you think only furries are allowed to like gryphons? Since when did they get a monopoly on mythological varmints? And for your information, my avatar and the drawing it's from actually are accepted quite well by "horrid" people like Republicans.

If you will also remember, I never said I stood up for Republicans. In fact, I stated early that I wish the two-party system would go away if it was possible to get rid of it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> I'm straight


What? WHAT EVEN IS THIS? HETEROSEXUALS? IN THE FURRY FANDOM?! WHAT BLACK MAGIC IS THIS?! HETEROSEXUALS UNITE!

Jokes aside, here's some pointless statistics on the Furry fandom's population:
Heterosexuals are about 25-28%. There are about 35-40% gay and the rest bisexuals, according to some statistics I read about two years ago.  But can't for the love of other people's fictional god remember where I read them. 

So if someone use the fact that you are heterosexual you can in fact claim sexual discrimination based upon personal preferences.

The numbers have changed slightly over the two years, but they are roughly the same, or should roughly be the same.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 9, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> What? WHAT EVEN IS THIS? HETEROSEXUALS? IN THE FURRY FANDOM?! WHAT BLACK MAGIC IS THIS?! HETEROSEXUALS UNITE!
> 
> Jokes aside, here's some pointless statistics on the Furry fandom's population:
> Heterosexuals are about 25-28%. There are about 35-40% gay and the rest bisexuals, according to some statistics I read about two years ago.  But can't for the love of other people's fictional god remember where I read them.
> ...


But how many of the bi are actually bi and not just claiming to be bi so they don't have to explain pan, demi, or something else again?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> But how many of the bi are actually bi and not just claiming to be bi so they don't have to explain pan, demi, or something else again?


Having no preference  = Bi. Even if you don't care about romantic and/or sexual relationships.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


>


OMG! SARGON OF AKKAD! <3

Highfive, mate.

The Red Alert theme really did it for me. Hit me right in the nostalgia. Aaand now I wanna listen to good old game music again.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 10, 2016)

A little late but still relevant:


----------



## jffry890 (Nov 10, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> and the rest bisexuals


So gay.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 10, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Having no preference  = Bi. Even if you don't care about romantic and/or sexual relationships.


I thought that's what Asexual was.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2016)

jffry890 said:


> So gay.


And yet, so straight. 


Very Hairy Larry said:


> I thought that's what Asexual was.


Having no preference = Still makes you bi.
Preferring one gender over the other = Still bi.
Prefer only one gender = Hetero or gay, depending one the gender you like and the gender you are.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 10, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I thought that's what Asexual was.


If they don't have interest in romance and/or sexual shit, yeah thats Asexual. However aces can be into romance but not sex, so when they have a preference for a specific gender, you get terms like "biromantic" or "heteroromantic" or "homoromantic"

Edit: Forgot to say preference of a lack of prefernce.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Nov 10, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> And yet, so straight.
> 
> Having no preference = Still makes you bi.
> Preferring one gender over the other = Still bi.
> Prefer only one gender = Hetero or gay, depending one the gender you like and the gender you are.


Be careful, social justice police are lurking for those who do not recognize asexuality. Quite literally had asexuality awareness day on campus a few weeks back. The second I heard about it I busted out laughing, and started wondering when being asexual was some disease I needed to be aware of.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 10, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Having no preference = Still makes you bi.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 10, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


He's technically right. If you have no pref, you'll take a dude or a chick. Sounds bi.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 10, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> He's technically right. If you have no pref, you'll take a dude or a chick. Sounds bi.


Ooooh, okay. Got a bit mindfucked there.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> Be careful, social justice police are lurking for those who do not recognize asexuality. Quite literally had asexuality awareness day on campus a few weeks back. The second I heard about it I busted out laughing, and started wondering when being asexual was some disease I needed to be aware of.


Asexuality awareness day. But when is helicoptersexual awareness day? Or frying pansexual awareness day? Talk about being discriminating.

Fortunately for me, Norway isn't plagued by PC culture, SJW's and BLM hypocrites. 


Very Hairy Larry said:


> Ooooh, okay. Got a bit mindfucked there.


Yeh, probably should've written in a bit more detail what I meant.

But yes. Doesn't matter if you have no preference, be it sexually or romantically. Still makes you bi. Technically. All these unnecessary labels. Pointless.


----------



## Nosta (Nov 12, 2016)

For anyone one worried that Trump will drop nukes, there isn't actually a big red button in the oval office a president can push when ever he feels like. There's a whole system in place for ass  hats like trump so we don't all kill are self. There were so many things that happened this election that showed a lot of flaws in the system. Who do we blame the media's mis  direction for ratings, flat out hatred of all kinds, fear mongering by the political party's, the two party system itself, the electoral college, or even the people for being so easily manipulated. Most of what trump said I feel is just shit to shock everyone. this guy knows how to get ratings and he did that at very well. But in my opinion this is what happens when we have a mentally lazy society. There's no point in getting all pissy if things don't change. Don't know what you should do? Get involved with local politics. You don't need to be a scholar just in formed. Who is your mayor, state reps, and state governor. if you want change that's where you start, local. I don't think this is the end of America just a reshaping. Maybe it's time for a Furry president?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 12, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I thought that's what Asexual was.





Yakamaru said:


> And yet, so straight.
> 
> Having no preference = Still makes you bi.
> Preferring one gender over the other = Still bi.
> Prefer only one gender = Hetero or gay, depending one the gender you like and the gender you are.



But what if I only have interests in 2D waifu and not disgusting 3D?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> But what if I only have interests in 2D waifu and not disgusting 3D?


That makes you a moesexual, mate.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 12, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> That makes you a moesexual, mate.


You actually got me there. God damn


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 12, 2016)

Nosta said:


> For anyone one worried that Trump will drop nukes, there isn't actually a big red button in the oval office a president can push when ever he feels like. There's a whole system in place for ass  hats like trump so we don't all kill are self. There were so many things that happened this election that showed a lot of flaws in the system. Who do we blame the media's mis  direction for ratings, flat out hatred of all kinds, fear mongering by the political party's, the two party system itself, the electoral college, or even the people for being so easily manipulated. Most of what trump said I feel is just shit to shock everyone. this guy knows how to get ratings and he did that at very well. But in my opinion this is what happens when we have a mentally lazy society. There's no point in getting all pissy if things don't change. Don't know what you should do? Get involved with local politics. You don't need to be a scholar just informed. Who is your mayor, state reps, and state governor. if you want change that's where you start, local. I don't think this is the end of America just a reshaping.


And this is why I love the parliamentary system. Letters to your elected members of parliament can go a long way to you having a say in federal politics.


> Maybe it's time for a Furry president?


Given our current experience with a former drama teacher as Canadian Prime Minister, it's probably best to go with someone more down-to-earth than that.

Unless of course this is the DBZ Abridged universe, where the king of the world is a blue cairn terrier.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 12, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> But what if I only have interests in 2D waifu and not disgusting 3D?



That makes you a virgin.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 12, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> That makes you a virgin.



Stating the obvious here my friend


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 13, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


>



You might want this


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> You might want this


Ah yes. I've got the 3-hour version of it currently playing.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 13, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Ah yes. I've got the 3-hour version of it currently playing.



My man!

Same here


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> My man!
> 
> Same here


After I finish this Stefan Molyneux video I'll crank that shit up once more.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 13, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Fortunately for me, Norway isn't plagued by PC culture, SJW's and BLM hypocrites.


Really? I thought Scandinavia was full of those types. 

Or is that just Sweden?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Really? I thought Scandinavia was full of those types.
> 
> Or is that just Sweden?


That's Sweden. Government and MSM over there is cucked beyond belief. Ours is becoming cucked. Because of the shitty Schengen-area the EU can force us to accept the human TRASH they call "migrants".

MSM and government over here ain't exactly good, either. Called Trump's election a "scenario taken out of a political horror movie". Not to mention trying to create some sort of hysteria of a Russian hangar ship sailing off of the Norwegian coast, which btw have gotten PERMISSION to sail there. By the fucking Norwegian military. These fuckwits forgot to mention THAT part.

This is basically how the MSM in Sweden reacts when "peaceful" migrants attack, rape or murder people:




Now, MSM over here ain't that cucked, but they are cucked ENOUGH to spew stupid shit and leave out KEY details in what they report.

Like if a migrant rapes someone they intentionally leave out the nationality of the perpetrator.

We need a Nigel Farage here in Norway. To un-cuck the government and MSM.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Feb 7, 2019)

_Yeet_


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 7, 2019)

OwO


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 7, 2019)

Achievement in necromancy


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Feb 7, 2019)

Can we use this same thing for his reelection?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 7, 2019)

The mods are asleep! Quick! Start shitposting in the necro threads!


----------



## jffry890 (Feb 7, 2019)

Are we getting an early start on 2020, then?


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Feb 7, 2019)

Make this thread great again


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 7, 2019)

Vote John McAfee 2020
America needs a president that knows how to shitpost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088914365624078338
(Yes, his twitter avatar is Joseph Joestar)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 7, 2019)

Heh, erection day. My comment is still as funny now as it was then.


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Anon Raccoon (Feb 7, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Heh, erection day. My comment is still as funny now as it was then.



It's only erection day if you have a Chinese accent xD


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 7, 2019)

Ramjet556 said:


>


Too bad the restart of most large multicellular life on Earth due to a meteor could still result in the evolution of a new intelligent species with sensibilities too primitive to host stable civilization longer than we have. I vote the jet of particles from a quasar to make sure everything is sterile.


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 7, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> Too bad the restart of most large multicellular life on Earth due to a meteor could still result in the evolution of a new intelligent species with sensibilities too primitive to host stable civilization longer than we have. I vote the jet of particles from a quasar to make sure everything is sterile.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 7, 2019)

...

The fuck is up with necroing 2-year long dead threads? Come on, guys.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Feb 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> ...
> 
> The fuck is up with necroing 2-year long dead threads? Come on, guys.



_Dabs repeatedly _


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 7, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> _Dabs repeatedly _


Oh god. The dab i- _*starts dabbing too
*_
WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO MMEEEEEE????


----------



## Vitaly (Feb 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh god. The dab i- _*starts dabbing too
> *_
> WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO MMEEEEEE????


Stahp u 2, or Ill shoot


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Feb 7, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> Stahp u 2, or Ill shoot
> View attachment 53972



I cant I have lost control of my body parts

_Dabs past the sound barrier_


----------



## Vitaly (Feb 7, 2019)

*BAM!*
*dies*


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Feb 7, 2019)

Guaaaaahh"

"Worth it....." xP


----------



## Vitaly (Feb 7, 2019)

Best rp I ever had


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 7, 2019)

Everyone who posted after this necro, consider this a friendly reminder to _let it die and let staff deal with it_.

You know who you are. Off to the depths with you necro thread!


----------

